# What kind of primer?



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking for suggestions on what type of primer would best suit regular flooring plywood sheets that will be shop primed and stacked after only 3 days of dry time. 

Lacquer undercoater dries in seconds and is basically stackable within an hour, but i'm not certain it's the best product for this application. The plywood will be used for flooring and the purpose of the pre-prime is to seal it in, i'm assuming for dust reduction/water protection. 

Opinions?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Looking for suggestions on what type of primer would best suit regular flooring plywood sheets that will be shop primed and stacked after only 3 days of dry time.
> 
> Lacquer undercoater dries in seconds and is basically stackable within an hour, but i'm not certain it's the best product for this application. The plywood will be used for flooring and the purpose of the pre-prime is to seal it in, i'm assuming for dust reduction/water protection.
> 
> Opinions?


I haven't had to do this so am not 100% certain on the best way to attack it.

My first idea would be coverstain, that stuff is pretty well good for anything and dries quickly, I couldn't see a problem stacking it. But I've never had to so take it with a grain of salt.

What is going over the plywood? One thing I do know is that if an adhesive is being used ( glue for wood, thinset for tile etc ) you just have to make sure that it will also be compatible with the primer you're using as well. I have no idea how well lacquer undercoater would be for this.

I'm sure you already knew all this though and was looking for a guru of floor solutions of sorts :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BIN? Shellac sealer. Dries quick, and isnt laquer.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> BIN? Shellac sealer. Dries quick, and isnt laquer.


I would assume BIN works too, but hecka stinkier


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I was thinking BIN as well. Should be quicker to stack than coverstain (which I think would be fine after 3 days dry as well). I think if you put some small spaces between each sheet when you stack them in 3 days, that would help as well to prevent sticking of the bottom sheets with all that weight on them. Something like 5 gallon stir stick size wood.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys! 

I guess the plywood is for an exterior after all, so BIN is out (though that would have been a great product if it was for interior). 

Talked to GP today and found a good product to use for a simple project like this. 180 sheets (8000 sq ft) of pre-finishing. 

Just need to find a shop to use for about a week now. They tell me this could be an ongoing thing (i've heard that before though) but would be a good little niche for me if I can make it work.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BIN is an exterior "spot" primer....sheets of plywood would be pretty big spots.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> BIN is an exterior "spot" primer....sheets of plywood would be pretty big spots.


:lol: they sure would!!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

MAybe if you make sure the plywood has LOTS of knots...........:whistling2:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> MAybe if you make sure the plywood has LOTS of knots...........:whistling2:


:lol:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> MAybe if you make sure the plywood has LOTS of knots...........:whistling2:


Brendan suggested a good product - latex wood primer 70-002.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BTW - painters day at GP on June 23 - good deals on sprayers that day! I got quoted a Graco 795 at $3400, 695 at $2600.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Brendan suggested a good product - latex wood primer 70-002.


It's also a different story than using it for flooring so that sounds perfect :thumbsup:


----------

